
ON Semiconductor Unveils 1080p Video Development Kit for IoT - fezz
http://www.displaydaily.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=31361:on-semiconductor-unveils-1080p-video-development-kit-for-iot&catid=274:press-releases&Itemid=583
======
fezz
Some interesting features but it would have been nice to see something like
zigbee on there also...
[http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/content.do?id=18570](http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/content.do?id=18570)

